# The diffirence between mainganos and johanni?



## fightingfish (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont know how to tell the diffirence between mainganos and johannis they look the same. and i dont know if i have mainganos or johannis in my tank? these are photos of my fish whatever they are?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_M. johannii_ females and juveniles are yellow/orange. _M. cyaneorhabdos_ male and females are both blue. Odds are if you have a group that is all blue, they're _M. cyaneorhabdos_. These appear to be rather small, if they're under 3", you can be pretty sure they're _M. cyaneorhabdos_.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

+1 to what *Joea* said, he really knows his stuff and judging from the size these _appear_ to be they are Mainganos. Really just wanted to tell you Yellow Labs and Mainganos are my favorite mix. I like them better than P. demasoni for the blue addition to the tank...Good choice!


----------



## fightingfish (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks they do make a good mix! however when i bought the mainganos the guy at the shop said they where johannis???


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Mainganos are commonly sold under the name electric blue johanni.


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

I have 6 adult Maingano which have been raised from Juvies. These are definitely young Maingano.

Which is good as they are AWESOME fish - my favourite cichlid in fact!


----------

